# Official JB performance



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Is the official JB performance any better than custom ROMs. And using a kernel stock or regular? Because I'm really getting sick of the battery and choppiness at times. I'm either debating getting a replacement (even though is a release day nexus) or jumping ship.....









Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

I just get great performance sometimes but other times its just so choppy just basic UI elements I've tried everything except going back to a stock ROM.

Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

What's your setup? kernel? etc.


----------



## justinpoiroux (Apr 29, 2012)

Everything blazes for me.. Liquid + Lean is just great. Way better than ICS for me atleast.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm on AOKP with lean. Bugless beast before AOKP and ran Baked Bean. It starts off smooth and just gets shitty. I even wipe cache every once and a while.

ICS gave me better battery than jellybean.

Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


----------



## vcapezio (Dec 23, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> I just get great performance sometimes but other times its just so choppy just basic UI elements I've tried everything except going back to a stock ROM.
> 
> Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


You're probably going to get a lot of 'my setup is buttery smooth' comments in this thread. I, however, agree with you. I've gotten pretty choppy performance on all JB ROMs. I haven't tried the stock ROM, however.

It's not choppy when scrolling in apps or anything like that - it's opening and switching between apps. My animations have always been super inconsistent. One second, it will be super fast and smooth. The next it will be choppy and vary in speed. I've remedied this issue somewhat by switching to Apex launcher and changing my transitions to ICS instead of JB. The app-opening animation is a lot simpler.

I have a feeling JB would fly on some newer hardware, though.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Like for example when I open my phone app. It shows a black background first then comes in the dialer. My gallery also if I haven't been in it at least ever half hour takes a good 10 seconds to populate. And I'm not into tweaking things like SD card speed as that can cause issues I Dont wanna have to worry about losing everything. I mean I love android I'm not bashing anything I just am getting a little sick of this lagginess so figured I'd ask for some help

Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

vcapezio said:


> You're probably going to get a lot of 'my setup is buttery smooth' comments in this thread. I, however, agree with you. I've gotten pretty choppy performance on all JB ROMs. I haven't tried the stock ROM, however.
> 
> It's not choppy when scrolling in apps or anything like that - it's opening and switching between apps. My animations have always been super inconsistent. One second, it will be super fast and smooth. The next it will be choppy and vary in speed. I've remedied this issue somewhat by switching to Apex launcher and changing my transitions to ICS instead of JB. The app-opening animation is a lot simpler.
> 
> I have a feeling JB would fly on some newer hardware, though.


Ya I know. I've been in the forum scene for a while lol. But yeah that's how mine is sorta too and holy shit therecents apps. Takes forever to populate. Maybe I'll back up tonight and try something different. I do understand ROMs with a lot of tweaks screw with speeds but this is just starting to get a little ridiculous.

Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> You're probably going to get a lot of 'my setup is buttery smooth' comments in this thread.


Well maybe because it does run buttery smooth for some people, as is does for me.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Barf said:


> I had the same problem on ICS: ROMs with tons of features/tweaks started off fast but got slow very quickly, which is why I started to stay away from such ROMs.
> 
> Well maybe because it does run buttery smooth for some people, as is does for me.


At times it runs buttery smooth. Its not so much smoothness I'm having issues with its the fact that my messaging app loads then 5 seconds later my messages pop up and I keep like two people in there as their the primary people I text and that's under 100 messages at I time. I usually clear them. My dialer loads up then the dial pad shows. I have no idea maybe I'm being anal about it but battery life is def my worst issue. It use to be good and yes my phone does deep sleep like a baby. I make it through a day with 2 hours and 30minitws on average of screen time. About 10hours. That's on moderate usage. But today in class no games no video just simple Google reader, light browsing and some texting I killed it in 4 and a half hours. I had full 4G with a good dBm but its just ridiculous idk I know a bunch of people that just got the iPhone 5 and maybe I'm a little envious and wanting the good battery life with great built quality idk. Yes I know it has issues but honestly whens the last release of a mass produced device that hasnt? Android is just inconsistent but then again on my nexus 7 its absolutely a joy to use. Stock or with AOKP. I mean I could leave my phone in my pockets barely use it and it won't make it through the day. My iPad (obviously a bigger battery and different OS) lasts at least a 5 days before I charge it and that's with a ton of browsing, some simple gaming (no GTA or high quality games). I'm an open minded person so I Dont throw all my change into one jar so switching is something I have considered. If the round of devices coming up by Christmas isn't good then I may switch. Who knows and please dont bash its a personel choice. I saw a ton of well known people in android community switch especially to the new one after dealing with this vzw nexus.

Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Where can the stock JB rom be found? I would like to try it out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Where can the stock JB rom be found? I would like to try it out.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I'm sure its somewhere on here or a search will find it.

Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah I mean I've always gotten about the battery life you are getting, just something I've learned to deal with. Easiest solution is buying a second battery and a wall charger to charge it at night. If that's not something you want to do, then maybe the iPhone 5 is your answer. Not gonna lie, the build quality is great. If I could get one and put android on it I would lol


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Barf said:


> Yeah I mean I've always gotten about the battery life you are getting, just something I've learned to deal with. Easiest solution is buying a second battery and a wall charger to charge it at night. If that's not something you want to do, then maybe the iPhone 5 is your answer. Not gonna lie, the build quality is great. If I could get one and put android on it I would lol


I charge every night and have the extended battery which is a piece of shit haha. I get longer on the stock one as I heard others have. And im not willing to get that huge ass 3800 mah or anything bigger to be honest.


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

I'll write more tomorrow on how to smooth out jb, but I'm back on slim ics because better battery life and more consistent anim performance-nearly flawless. project butter need more butter.









someday, soon, I hope, miui won't still suck.


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

Smcdo123 said:


> At times it runs buttery smooth. Its not so much smoothness I'm having issues with its the fact that my messaging app loads then 5 seconds later my messages pop up and I keep like two people in there as their the primary people I text and that's under 100 messages at I time. I usually clear them. My dialer loads up then the dial pad shows. I have no idea maybe I'm being anal about it but battery life is def my worst issue. It use to be good and yes my phone does deep sleep like a baby. I make it through a day with 2 hours and 30minitws on average of screen time. About 10hours. That's on moderate usage. But today in class no games no video just simple Google reader, light browsing and some texting I killed it in 4 and a half hours. I had full 4G with a good dBm but its just ridiculous idk I know a bunch of people that just got the iPhone 5 and maybe I'm a little envious and wanting the good battery life with great built quality idk. Yes I know it has issues but honestly whens the last release of a mass produced device that hasnt? Android is just inconsistent but then again on my nexus 7 its absolutely a joy to use. Stock or with AOKP. I mean I could leave my phone in my pockets barely use it and it won't make it through the day. My iPad (obviously a bigger battery and different OS) lasts at least a 5 days before I charge it and that's with a ton of browsing, some simple gaming (no GTA or high quality games). I'm an open minded person so I Dont throw all my change into one jar so switching is something I have considered. If the round of devices coming up by Christmas isn't good then I may switch. Who knows and please dont bash its a personel choice. I saw a ton of well known people in android community switch especially to the new one after dealing with this vzw nexus.
> 
> Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


Might want to backup your sdcard and wipe it. You'd be surprised how many times this has fixed issues with people, for reasons i dont care to explain atm. I stay away from most feature rich ROMs and usually decide on compiling my own (not the kernels tho). I use the stock launcher and never experience the transition problems you're having, but there are times when the recents button can get heavy. Media players will constantly scan your sdcard so make sure to change those settings to manual. The farthest from stock I've strayed, and actually used for some time, is Xenon which was actually one of my favorites. Make sure you restart your phone every couple days as android is java interpreted on top of a Linux kernel. This does not mean its a Linux OS and uptime performance is limited. If you've been on bugless beast, you're about as stock as it gets. Make sure you set your messages to delete after 500, I've seen this kill phones. That's about it I guess I'm pretty fried from school and can't think straight. One last thing. Don't buy into kernel tweaks. Its either running well or its not. Tweak it and your performance is negligible. Costs of stability start to outweigh benefits fairly quickly.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

Google Now can be a battery killer, especially if you have location history on, which is why someone people get poor battery on JB. I don't use it so I leave it off (so it's just voice search) and my battery is the same as it was on ICS.


----------



## Armada (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm running the stock ROM rooted with Trinity and I've found idle battery life to be ridiculously better. In fact, I noticed my battery usage graph INCREASING when not charging so maybe something's up. If I'm not really happy with anything I'll probably head to CM10, though I'll keep an eye out for what may be "best" here.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

fused2explode said:


> Might want to backup your sdcard and wipe it. You'd be surprised how many times this has fixed issues with people, for reasons i dont care to explain atm. I stay away from most feature rich ROMs and usually decide on compiling my own (not the kernels tho). I use the stock launcher and never experience the transition problems you're having, but there are times when the recents button can get heavy. Media players will constantly scan your sdcard so make sure to change those settings to manual. The farthest from stock I've strayed, and actually used for some time, is Xenon which was actually one of my favorites. Make sure you restart your phone every couple days as android is java interpreted on top of a Linux kernel. This does not mean its a Linux OS and uptime performance is limited. If you've been on bugless beast, you're about as stock as it gets. Make sure you set your messages to delete after 500, I've seen this kill phones. That's about it I guess I'm pretty fried from school and can't think straight. One last thing. Don't buy into kernel tweaks. Its either running well or its not. Tweak it and your performance is negligible. Costs of stability start to outweigh benefits fairly quickly.


Yeah I already know all that about android. Its like I'm working to keep my phone running good. My phone isn't working for me as it should. Its just flat out frustrating. 
Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

ICS battery is better because it lacks Project Butter I assume.

-Brought to you by Marino's Galaxy Nexus-


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> ICS battery is better because it lacks Project Butter I assume.
> 
> -Brought to you by Marino's Galaxy Nexus-


Unless you have something to back that fully I really Dont think that's the case. If anything its cause the kernel in jellybean is interactive so its ramping up to 1.2 maybe even more than it needs to.

Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

And honestly another thing does anyone use chrome? Its so laggy I Dont get how Google can put that out? Maybe my phone is just dying idk

Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Like should I lose 6% battery in 10min on WiFi just reading this thread and cancelling my alarm ?

Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


----------



## Armada (Oct 13, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> Like should I lose 6% battery in 10min on WiFi just reading this thread and cancelling my alarm ?
> 
> Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


Probably not. This could also be the guard against overcharging Li-ion batteries have. People complained about it on the EVO and I know it happened with my old Droid 2. Try downloading this app here and running it for a while. It'll tell you the rate at which you drain 1% of battery. For me with autobrightness and 3G it's about 2 minutes before I lose 1%. I consider this pretty good for now but with some better control in a custom ROM maybe I'll improve that.


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

I think it's sad we are have this performance conversation at all. We are in 2012 and we are running a device with the latest and greatest from google. A device that is dual core, clocked to at least 1.2 ghz and a device with a gig of ram. So, why can't google finally close that fluidity gap between andy and ios? ICS went a long way and when jb was introduced with project butter, I thought the gap would finally be closed. Nope.

Anyway, some things that have helped me with android animation consistency:

Nova launcher has ics app animations to use and is selectable under look and feel in nova settings. Also, slide anim is pretty good.

Apex launcher has ics framework anims to use and is selectable under it's menu as well-I believe under gestures. Apex also has slide anims too.

ADW EX has opening anim options, but no does not have option to change anim back into launcer. also, homescreen page scrolling anims are jacked in jb.

SPB shell using jb's app to app anim in/out of launcher. it gets old, tho, and can be a bit rough, although, at .5x speed, it ain't too bad.

With these launcher anims, you will be smooth in/out of apps.

Turn up transition anim speed to .5x to smooth out anim from one app to another and anim opening google now.

From: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/26794-create-an-animation-set-framework-animations-6-1-12/

Group 1: Lockscreen
The first framework animation that you see is when you unlock your screen to your home screen

Group 2: Wallpaper close enter/exit
Whenever you launch an app you will see this animation

Group 3: Activity open enter/exit
Whenever you launch an app activity you will see this animation
Ex: when you open a text thread

Group 4: Activity close enter/exit
Whenever you close an app activity you will see this animation
Ex: when you close a text thread

Group 5: Wallpaper open enter/exit
Whenever you go back to your home screen you will see this animation

Group 6: Rotate screen upside down 180
Whenever you turn your phone 180 degrees left you will see this animation

Group 7: Rotate screen -90
Whenever you turn your phone 90 degrees left you will see this animation

Group 8: Rotate screen +90
Whenever you turn your phone 90 degrees right you will see this animation

Group 9: Rotate screen back to right side up 0
Whenever you turn your phone 180 degrees right you will see this animation

using this as a guide to define the anims used in android, I've noticed that group three performance sux in jb. I would advise changing it with rubik if you are using the .5x anim speed or vortex if you are using 1x speed. See the tread for the diff anim options.

You can also replace group 4 to match the rubik or vortex anim you chose for group 3.

Procedure: dl anim mod from above linked thread, use zipthemer (app from market) to create flashable zip, flash in recovery (twrp or cwm), enjoy.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> Unless you have something to back that fully I really Dont think that's the case. If anything its cause the kernel in jellybean is interactive so its ramping up to 1.2 maybe even more than it needs to.
> 
> Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


Ics also used interactive lol. Only without the input boost.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

Armada said:


> Probably not. This could also be the guard against overcharging Li-ion batteries have. People complained about it on the EVO and I know it happened with my old Droid 2. Try downloading this app here and running it for a while. It'll tell you the rate at which you drain 1% of battery. For me with autobrightness and 3G it's about 2 minutes before I lose 1%. I consider this pretty good for now but with some better control in a custom ROM maybe I'll improve that.


thats my rule of thumb too. 2 mins of screen on time for 1% of battery. I get this no problem on ics, but it is a struggle for jb. slim jb 2.6 and jb scourcery 2.3 have been best batt for me on jb.

as far as lagging recents...????

my recents are equally fast on ics as they are on jb.


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

a true test of jb would be to see how it runs on a nexus 7.

jb was co-developed with nexus 7, just as ics was co-developed with g.nex, just as ios is co-developed with the iphone.

i think i see an optimization with ics and the nexus, that i don't see with jb.

optimization is the word, as is fragmentation.

ain't android fun?


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

kochoid said:


> a true test of jb would be to see how it runs on a nexus 7.
> 
> jb was co-developed with nexus 7, just as ics was co-developed with g.nex, just as ios is co-developed with the iphone.
> 
> ...


Are you talking about on a stock rom no root or anything compared to a custom Rom?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

BennyJr said:


> Are you talking about on a stock rom no root or anything compared to a custom Rom?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


i'm talking custom roms on ics vs custom roms on jb.

But back to the op's original question, which is also your question here, does a stock rom have better performance in terms of speed and anim consistency?

That is a good question. What do you think?


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

My nexus 7 runs like a dream stock or on a rom. Idk its just always battle on this nexus as of recent.

Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

kochoid said:


> i'm talking custom roms on ics vs custom roms on jb.
> 
> But back to the op's original question, which is also your question here, does a stock rom have better performance in terms of speed and anim consistency?
> 
> That is a good question. What do you think?


So you're saying its Google's fault that custom ROMs don't run as well?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

BennyJr said:


> So you're saying its Google's fault that custom ROMs don't run as well?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Its not Google's fault. But somehow how is it that the GSM gnex runs better in all tests done by reviewers? People who have had the lte version and jumped to gsm say its night and day? It really doesn't make sense. But touchwiz as ugly as it might be runs smooth as hell. My girlfriends stratosphere is buttery ass smooth on the internet but i get choppiness on stock browser sometimes and chrome? Chrome doesn't even compare its so studdery. Also this IS GOOGLEA FAULT. Idk about for you guys but when I use Google image search and make an image bigger and swipe through the images. Holy shit is it laggy. But its smooth as butter on the iPhone? Like seriously why is a Google product laggy on googles site!

Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


----------



## rhodes588 (Aug 26, 2012)

Smcdo123 said:


> Its not Google's fault. But somehow how is it that the GSM gnex runs better in all tests done by reviewers? People who have had the lte version and jumped to gsm say its night and day? It really doesn't make sense. But touchwiz as ugly as it might be runs smooth as hell. My girlfriends stratosphere is buttery ass smooth on the internet but i get choppiness on stock browser sometimes and chrome? Chrome doesn't even compare its so studdery. Also this IS GOOGLEA FAULT. Idk about for you guys but when I use Google image search and make an image bigger and swipe through the images. Holy shit is it laggy. But its smooth as butter on the iPhone? Like seriously why is a Google product laggy on googles site!
> 
> Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


Then get the iPhone. Android is made for people who like to tinker and mess with things. IPhone is made for people who want a minimal, user friendly, UI with minimal bugs.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

rhodes588 said:


> Then get the iPhone. Android is made for people who like to tinker and mess with things. IPhone is made for people who want a minimal, user friendly, UI with minimal bugs.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


So you think Google images should be laggy on a Google product? Last I checked you can tinker with how unresponsive Google images is. Your missing my point here to be honest.

Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Can barely make it past lunch.









Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


this means NOTHING without the overall time

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

That's all texting and 2 5 minute calls. No browsing or anything. And WiFi

Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

CDMA thats your problem. I went from verizon to the gsm and yeah its faster. I guess since the cdma radio takes more juice and maybe more processing power to run it lags the phone down.


----------



## vcapezio (Dec 23, 2011)

rhodes588 said:


> Then get the iPhone. Android is made for people who like to tinker and mess with things. IPhone is made for people who want a minimal, user friendly, UI with minimal bugs.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Why is "then get an iPhone" always a response when someone is unhappy with something?

I don't think it's wrong to expect decent battery life and on-par performance from today's smartphone world.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

BennyJr said:


> CDMA thats your problem. I went from verizon to the gsm and yeah its faster. I guess since the cdma radio takes more juice and maybe more processing power to run it lags the phone down.


Very true.

Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

vcapezio said:


> Why is "then get an iPhone" always a response when someone is unhappy with something?
> 
> I don't think it's wrong to expect decent battery life and on-par performance from today's smartphone world.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Thanks for having my back. I think he said that mainly cause I said I might jump ship but not sure i ever will. Just something I guarantee a lot of people think about it when they buy a nice ass phone that should be competing with the iPhone

Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Armada said:


> I'm running the stock ROM rooted with Trinity and I've found idle battery life to be ridiculously better. In fact, I noticed my battery usage graph INCREASING when not charging so maybe something's up. If I'm not really happy with anything I'll probably head to CM10, though I'll keep an eye out for what may be "best" here.


Where is stock JB rom?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Try a Google search next time. Literally took me 15 seconds

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1801664

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Sandman007 said:


> Try a Google search next time. Literally took me 15 seconds
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1801664
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


Thanks, I'll remember that. Was looking for a rootz link since xda site blows for mobile browsing.

But anyway trying out Bugless as it is pretty damn close to stock.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rhodes588 (Aug 26, 2012)

Smcdo123 said:


> Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


The issue with your google images isn't seen on a device that's running the stock build of JB. This would probably be an issue with the ROM/Kernal you are currently on. I went from AOKP build 3 back to stock and unrooted VZW JB and was seeing no issues with lag. Personal experience.

Your battery life isn't as bad as you think it is. You posted a screen shot of roughly 3 hours on battery, but you also had close to 2 hours on screen time, with what looks to be about 40% battery life left. You're recieving the placebo effect of "crappy battery" but in all reality, you are using the shit out of your phone. Try putting your phone down for a few hours and see what the drain is. If not, invest in a extended battery. They're bulky, but I can get close to 24 hours and 5 hours on screen time.


----------



## rhodes588 (Aug 26, 2012)

And for the record, you're expecting too much from this phone. It has a huge screen, small stock battery, and a lot of power hungry resources. That was the only reason I recommended the iPhone (aside from you were comparing the two) because it has a dumbed down UI, smaller screen, and overall bettery battery stats.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Thanks, I'll remember that. Was looking for a rootz link since xda site blows for mobile browsing.
> 
> But anyway trying out Bugless as it is pretty damn close to stock.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Posting an xda link on rootz should be an automatic ban anyhowz


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

rhodes588 said:


> The issue with your google images isn't seen on a device that's running the stock build of JB. This would probably be an issue with the ROM/Kernal you are currently on. I went from AOKP build 3 back to stock and unrooted VZW JB and was seeing no issues with lag. Personal experience.
> 
> Your battery life isn't as bad as you think it is. You posted a screen shot of roughly 3 hours on battery, but you also had close to 2 hours on screen time, with what looks to be about 40% battery life left. You're recieving the placebo effect of "crappy battery" but in all reality, you are using the shit out of your phone. Try putting your phone down for a few hours and see what the drain is. If not, invest in a extended battery. They're bulky, but I can get close to 24 hours and 5 hours on screen time.


Texting and using tapatalk shouldn't make battery down to 30%. Its not a "placebo effect" the battery life is terrible. I have an extended battery and its horrible the stock one. And I'm not willing to carry a brick around.

Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

rhodes588 said:


> And for the record, you're expecting too much from this phone. It has a huge screen, small stock battery, and a lot of power hungry resources. That was the only reason I recommended the iPhone (aside from you were comparing the two) because it has a dumbed down UI, smaller screen, and overall bettery battery stats.


You just are missing my point. I'm nky retarded I get all the big screen and what not. Its not really that small of a battery especially when the gsm nexus kills this device in battery. Yeah CDMA uses more battery and so does LTE but I was on WiFi almost that whole time and I was texting and using tapatalk

Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

The recommendation about backing up and wiping the sdcard is absolutely a good place to start. Just copy everything over and only put back what you absolutely need. Sdcard storage gets bloated sometimes and it actually can affect performance depending on what type of files are on it.

Also, ogdobber's kernel or faux's kernel on sourcery have been both the most reliable and battery-friendly than other combos. Of course YMMV but this has been stellar for me. Sourcery is very customizable, so if you go nuts you may experience performance loss, but for the most part I haven't experienced a significant decrease in performance and ive done a handful of mods.

Discourage you from clearing recent apps and cache though. That will, counterintuitively, actually adversely affect battery life and performance. Resist the urge. You're doing more harm than good. This is why task killers actually work against the android OS's caching processes.

The best battery I've gotten today was ICSourcery (ICS) 3.4.2 (I think that was latest...) + ogdpbber's jame bond kernel (over at xda). Nothing has even come close to that yet. Even JBSourcery, but for my phone, JBSourcery is the closest k can get whilst also being on the bleeding edge.

Also, look for battery consumptive apps. Chrome and Facebook sync are two culprits. Look under your battery consumption by app and really investigate whether you need that app or not.

If battery life is important, you must be willing to sacrifice.

Everything is a trade off.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rhodes588 (Aug 26, 2012)

Smcdo123 said:


> You just are missing my point. I'm nky retarded I get all the big screen and what not. Its not really that small of a battery especially when the gsm nexus kills this device in battery. Yeah CDMA uses more battery and so does LTE but I was on WiFi almost that whole time and I was texting and using tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


That doesn't change the fact that your onscreen time was 2 hours w/ 40% battery remaining. That is actually quite good for this device.

The CMDA/LTE is still running in the backrgound while you are on WiFi. Go into Wireless Settings and disable your data, and see if you are getting any better battery performance. Also, I wouldn't exactly say the GSM version "kills" the CMDA version when it comes to battery life, or atleast without any proof backing your statement.

Like the person above said, everything is a trade off. If you want good battery life, why did you buy a phone that doesn't have overall good battery life?


----------



## rhodes588 (Aug 26, 2012)

Just for shits and giggles, why don't you try this:

Turn everything off including data, wifi, sync, gps, etc. Uninstall every app (or factory data reset) to a fresh start, and turn airplane mode on and try to drain your battery with only the screen being on. Then, post results.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

rhodes588 said:


> That doesn't change the fact that your onscreen time was 2 hours w/ 40% battery remaining. That is actually quite good for this device.
> 
> The CMDA/LTE is still running in the backrgound while you are on WiFi. Go into Wireless Settings and disable your data, and see if you are getting any better battery performance. Also, I wouldn't exactly say the GSM version "kills" the CMDA version when it comes to battery life, or atleast without any proof backing your statement.
> 
> Like the person above said, everything is a trade off. If you want good battery life, why did you buy a phone that doesn't have overall good battery life?


Well its a fact that gsm radio's use less power main reason is because they don't have to 'check in' to the tower every 30 seconds


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Why do CDMA radios have to "check in"?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

Sandman007 said:


> Why do CDMA radios have to "check in"?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


http://denbeste.nu/cdmafaq/idle.shtml That puts it best


----------



## rhodes588 (Aug 26, 2012)

Disregard


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm sorry the fact you're crying about 40% battery with 2 hours of screen on time is hilarious to me. The absolute BEST I ever managed with ICS was 100% stock, on WIFI the entire time, and I got 5:20 minutes screen on time with constant use. If your screen is on, the battery is going down. Simple as that. Btw, I doubt you'll find a GSM owner on JB getting much better battery life. Put the phone down.


----------



## j2b2 (Nov 2, 2011)

I have 2 Galaxy Nexus phones and I run stock rooted on my daily phone. The other night I decided I would flash AOKP on my spare just to see how it performed. The very first thing I noticed was that the screen was way brighter than my other one stock. Side by side on max brightness you could see a significant difference. So I did a backup on my daily and flashed the same rom just to make sure my daily phone's screen wasn't screwed up. The 2 side by side were identical on the AOKP rom. After that I played around with it and set it up as I like my phones and just watched the battery get juiced. The point I'm trying to make here is that I think it's whatever the AOKP team done to the screen that makes the battery drain. I'm not a dev and this is merely speculation because I haven't done any extensive testing or anything. It looks beautiful on AOKP though...


----------



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

j2b2 said:


> I have 2 Galaxy Nexus phones and I run stock rooted on my daily phone. The other night I decided I would flash AOKP on my spare just to see how it performed. The very first thing I noticed was that the screen was way brighter than my other one stock. Side by side on max brightness you could see a significant difference. So I did a backup on my daily and flashed the same rom just to make sure my daily phone's screen wasn't screwed up. The 2 side by side were identical on the AOKP rom. After that I played around with it and set it up as I like my phones and just watched the battery get juiced. The point I'm trying to make here is that I think it's whatever the AOKP team done to the screen that makes the battery drain. I'm not a dev and this is merely speculation because I haven't done any extensive testing or anything. It looks beautiful on AOKP though...


They set the color multipliers up pretty high by default. Cyanogenmod does this too. You can change them in settings>device options.


----------



## j2b2 (Nov 2, 2011)

Gotchya, I haven't played with many recent builds of AOKP or any roms on my Gnex for that matter. I did at first but the newness wore off and just stuck with stock rooted for the most part. I always flashed the leaks though. I flashed the leaks of JB and had some hang ups and then flashed the factory images once they came out and so far no issues. Not even dropping calls anymore. Battery life has improved with time but I use multiple batteries so I'm not a stickler for battery life.


----------

